# My recently made old RP character.



## Repiotou (Apr 4, 2009)

I have tried to give more thought to this character, as it was made up on the fly, thinking he could use some tuning. This is from a Gaia Online RP with someone else mind you, and all our characters are Mary Sue in terms of the fact they have supernatural powers, and their potential strength is limitless.

His name is Shroud Valtios (Last name of whom he shares with the name of another character of mine: Valtios the Shadow Guardian). He is a Shadow Mage whom has the ability to manipulate shadows as a form of attack and defense, kinda like Shikamaru of Naruto fame, but as opposed to a type of ninjutsu, Shroud's Shadow Mage powers are, as his title's name implies, magic based. He can also manipulate his body parts in conjunction with shadows, going as far as wearing an incredibly reinforced armor made from shadows. 

How he gained this power is simple in explanation, his overall soul is split in half, whereas the dark side is given slightly more power of the light. This doesn't affect his personality at all because the two soul sides, whom eventually gain personification of themselves, remain titular toward his personality via the protection of a psychic barrier implemented by magic. As to satisfy the possible curiosity, the names of the two sides are Siarnaq (dark, named after the MegaMan character more than the moon) and Thetis (named after the water nymph of Greek [or Roman, I can't remember which] mythological fame). Both sides have minds of their own, but mostly retain psychological dormancy. 

In the RP timeline, it is revealed that both have the gained the ability to project themselves outside of Shroud's body into a temporary solid physical form.

Shroud also soon gains the ability to use strong elemental magic ranging from Fire to Wind, via Siarnaq whom has had this knowledge for who knows how long, and it is something I myself and unable to sufficiently explain. Though his Shadow Mage magic remains the dominantly use done. Siarnaq has also on occasion taken control of Shroud's body, namely to preserve him, knowing he and his 'sister' would disappear if Shroud dies. 

Another common thing with our supernaturally-powered characters is the presence of entities of great power. Shroud has more than twelve dwelling within his mental space, most of which are lesser entities with with personalities all their own. The most prominent being the Shadow Creature Brothers, Shiro and Kuro, and Dalceese, a sort of servant with a albeit mysterious past. Galgion is the Shadow God, but even then his power is limited as well, as Shadow God is just a title her carries. He also acts as the general to Shroud's horde of Shadows Creatures, with Shroud or Siarnaq being the Commanders in Chief (depending on who is active at the time). 

The named Shadows are Dalceese, Shiro, Kuro, Galo, Zeph, Recumen, Grendel, Bluheim, Plergoth, Schild, Bouclier, Bescherm, Proteja, Valtios, and Galgion. They also separate into different classes, but that have no bearing on their social status. They are respectively Servent, Soldiers, Interceptors, Knights, Defenders, Guardian, and God. Shroud did not gain them at birth, he either had to earn their respect or defeat them in battle. I haven't really taken the time to flesh out individual personalities, with Shiro and Kuro, Dalceese, Valtios and Galgion being exceptions.

Dalceese, as stated, is a Servant class, Shiro and Kuro are Soldiers, Galo and Zeph are Interceptors, Recumen, Grendel, etc are Knights, Schild, Bouclier, etc are Defenders, Valtios is a Guardian, and Galgion is a God class. It classifies what strength level they are classified under, but not potential strength, as it is individual among them.

Shroud has a basic personality of a good guy, but many things have a affected him in his passed that have had implications on his personality. I don't think I can explain it all in one post, but I'll try.

In this RP world. Travel between the Gaia and Pokemon worlds is possible, and one of those major personality benders makes one of those things happen. To those of you whom are privy to Pokemon Colosseum's series storyline, Team Snagem stole a Ralts and Magby from him, whom were the first two Pokemon he had. He then later finds out the one whom he fell for, Sarai Chiaki (Character of one of the other people, and engineered to be Shroud's love interest, which was what spawned her creation in large part), had to do with forced evolution experiments upon them, but the implication of that is that she was forced by her villainous father, Takeshi Chiaki, whom has gained a portion of the power of Fate, something Shroud despises Takeshi for. He goes into a rage, and soon the strain on his mind from the mental anguish, literally shatters his psyche (which is then reconstructed by the Shadows), and leaves him indisposed for a time. As a secondary result, the two Pokemon now have their DNA irreversibly changed, gaining human-like endowments, namely eyes and colors.

That is all I think I can smash into one post at once, but as you can see, I think you know why I decided to try rethinking him.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 4, 2009)

If your asking for advice, all I can think of doing:  Use the shadow powers to make it harder to hit him, instead of him being more durable.  If the opponent can't tell where he _is_ effectively, it makes it sorta hard to attack.  It would ruin his efficiency against Area of Effect abilities, but if you found a way to argue for it properly enough slashing / 'precise' weapons would be a pain to use against him.  Also less room for argument by the other RPers.

I honestly can't help you much though, as I strongly dislike using such characters.  Maybe cut down on, well, the absurdity of them and all the things going on in their head?

EDIT:  PS, I found you.


----------

